# Newbie - True False Quiz



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, we picked up the OB 21RS a week ago, and made it home in one piece. The technician did the standard orientation which I video taped. I've reviewed the tape a couple of times and understand the information he provided. However, there are several questions that have come up since that day. I have answered a few and learned a lot by searching the posts, but I do need some advice. So, not to take too much of your time, I thought I ask short and simple. Please feel free to respond to any or all questions.

True False

1. When the TT is plugged into house current, the marine battery is being charged.

2. The marine battery is the same as the "breakaway switch battery."

3. There is no ratchet socket wrench in the world that will fit the nylon plug to drain the hot water heater.

4. Even after pulling the 2 plugs at the low water point, the fresh water tank remains full (the gauge says so).

5. Keeping the Prodigy brake controller installed in the TV permantly is ok.

6. The Equalizer hitch must be removed after unhitching the TT at the campsite to avoid impaling the neighborâ€™s dog when backing up - even if it takes a gorilla to lift it.

7. Scissor jacks can't be used to lift the TT to change a tire.

8. Life insurance is mandatory before climbing under a TT to adjust the brakes.

9. The axle company requires that the brakes are adjusted at 200 miles, but don't provide a brake adjusting tool.

10. Tire companies insist the spare tire lug nut be a different size than the wheel lug and that the spare tire post be too long to use the tire wrench to ensure we do not change our own flats.

11. It may void the tire warranty to jack up the trailer over the winter or other long periods of non-use since the tires are made to bear the weight without moving (salesman said so).

12. It takes the average person a year of study and 5,000 miles of trailering to learn enough to feel safe leaving the driveway.

Thanks for your patience. I'm sure there will be more questions.

STRABO
Richmond VA


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Strabo - I feel your pain. Just picked up my new 21RS 3 days ago and I have many of the same questions and more!!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

1. true
2. true
3. false
4. true.....you need to pull the third plug
5. true
6. true
7. true
8. true
9. true...but nobody does
10. Ultimate set of tools.
11. false
12. false

There you go, did i pass?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

1. true
2. true
3. false...not sure what size off the top of my head
4. true.....the low point drains are not the fresh water tank drain
5. true
6. not sure...don't have one
7. true
8. its a good idea
9. true
10. true...I took the spare off
11. false...don't believe everything the salesan says. I wouldn't lift them off the ground though.
12. false...take your time and everything will be OK

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do we get anything for taking this test?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

1 Yes
2 Yes
3 Nope
4 fresh has another plug
5 yes mine is
6 don't know
7 correct
8








9 yes
10 not sure haven't had to use mine yet
11 don't think so
12 Nope doesn't take that long

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tests? I was hoping to sneak a few answers off others.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

1= True
2= True
3= False
4= True
5= True
6= False
7= True
8= False
9= True
10= False
11= False
12= False

Did I win anything? Did I, huh, did I!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> 1= True
> 2= True
> 3= False
> 4= True
> ...


Hey! you copied my answers








Whad I win??


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL...thanks for the morning chuckle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

#11 just shows that more often then not we are dealing with lesser beings .

That is why I am a do it your selfer!


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

You all passed the multiple-choice section of the RV'ers Test. I can tell you knew there was no penalty for guessing. Now, for the short answer component:

On an OB 21RS â€"

* where is the third drain for the freshwater tank drain (is it the one in the middle of unit)?

â€¢ what is the size of the socket for the nylon hot water heater plug? (I purchased a set confident one would fit - alas, one was slightly tool large and one slighly too small - only 1/16 of a difference, I believe.)

â€¢ what is the safest method of jacking the OB for brake adjustment?

â€¢ same question for long term storage over the winter?

Thanks for being a good sport everyone. You have won my undying gratitude.

Seriously, your advice did help quite a bit. I didnâ€™tâ€™ know TT could be so complicated. (I'd use a smiley face, but haven't had time to figure that out yet) >)


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Soo....I take it that your not enjoying your Outback??


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

STRABO said:


> On an OB 21RS â€"
> 
> * where is the third drain for the freshwater tank drain (is it the one in the middle of unit)? Stand in front of the Outside storage door by the rear bumper, bend over, look underneath.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

STRABO said:


> Thanks for being a good sport everyone. You have won my undying gratitude.
> 
> Seriously, your advice did help quite a bit. I didnâ€™tâ€™ know TT could be so complicated. (I'd use a smiley face, but haven't had time to figure that out yet) >)
> [snapback]130987[/snapback]​


No problem. Feel free to ask any type of question. We're a happy group and willing to help whenever possible.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

STRABO said:


> â€¢ what is the size of the socket for the nylon hot water heater plug? (I purchased a set confident one would fit - alas, one was slightly tool large and one slighly too small - only 1/16 of a difference, I believe.)
> [snapback]130987[/snapback]​


a 15/16 will work if it is a 12 point socket....

22mm is the actual size of the plug head.

Steve


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> STRABO said:
> 
> 
> > â€¢ what is the size of the socket for the nylon hot water heater plug?Â (I purchased a set confident one would fit - alas, one was slightly tool large and one slighly too small - only 1/16 of a difference, I believe.)
> ...


Hey Steve:

What size is the plug after using pliers on it for 2 years????


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

outback21 said:


> Soo....I take it that your not enjoying your Outback??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet - but I'm optimistic. I usually over research everything, but this looked too attractive to pass up. I'm sure when I learn the basics re: safety and maintenance, it won't be bad. I sure like the unit though.


----------



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

I wish someone would answer the quiz using the quote thingy option.......I'm tired of siding up and down the page to see what was #8!!!!

Now we have PAGE 2!!!!!!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We have gone from a test to the mid term. kirk


----------



## sharkskinner (Jul 10, 2006)

Katrina said:


> STRABO said:
> 
> 
> > On an OB 21RS â€"
> ...


Long time storage over "winter" What is winter?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Where's the extra credit question!
Well here's my answer.

Answer: Budwiser


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

TexasHunts said:


> I wish someone would answer the quiz using the quote thingy option.......I'm tired of siding up and down the page to see what was #8!!!!
> 
> Now we have PAGE 2!!!!!!


Page 2 already.....Go to "my controls" and then to board settings and change the setting for number of posts per page (mine is set for 40....max)

I do agree on scrolling up and down is not fun.


----------

